# Motherboard Bios Mod Tools?



## suraswami (Mar 5, 2008)

I wanted to mod the bios on ECS 6100SM-M mATX board.  It can only increase cpu voltage by .05 from default.  I want to mod this to go little bit higher atleast to .10 + stock.  HTT can go upto 300, I have tried on a single core 3200 and board worked fine at 260HTT.  But voltage is the problem.

Is there a reliable bios editor that I can download and use?

Is it risky?  If I screw it up that board is shit right?  Can I get a replacement bios chip for that board?

Help needed.

Thanks,


----------



## Silverel (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm... dunno about a mod program for the mobo bios...

about the chip tho..

Google search "replacement bios chip"

http://www.biosman.com/replacement.htm was the first listing. So yes, if you find a way to blow up your bios, and can't reset it, there are alternatives to buying a new board. Overvolting is more likely to blow up something else less replaceable however. Chances are, if they didn't give you an option, they're using cheap parts that wouldn't handle it anyways. 

Or they're just bastards.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 5, 2008)

"Or they're just bastards."


----------



## suraswami (Mar 5, 2008)

"Chances are, if they didn't give you an option, they're using cheap parts that wouldn't handle it anyways." - Actually the board works like this.  It has option to undervolt all the way till 1V in .025 decrements.  Then default volt, then default + .025, default + .05.  Say for instance the default voltage for a 65W X2 3800 is 1.2V then I see 1.225 and 1.250V.  I put in a regular A64 3200 the default is 1.3V, I see 1.325V and 1.35V.  The 3200 works fine at 260*10 @ 1.35V.  So I guess the board can take more voltage.  If I could get the volts to go upto 1.3/1.35V for my X2 then I can push it more.  Overclocking with cheap parts is fun right?


----------



## spud107 (Mar 6, 2008)

modbin is whats needed for tinkering


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2008)

Or you can try some software to overclock in Windows, push the FSB until you cant stable out then back off a bit.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 6, 2008)

That sucker is locked down.  None of the common overclocking software recogonize the clk generator on that board.  Its only thru bios I can do.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 6, 2008)

What is the make of the bios ie via //ami


----------



## suraswami (Mar 6, 2008)

Its AMI


----------



## suraswami (Mar 6, 2008)

spud107 said:


> modbin is whats needed for tinkering



That tool is cool.  Have you used it?  It shows all the options in the bios which are disabled too!!  What if I enable those items like Mem timings which doesn't show up right now?

Let me know if it is safe and you have tried it.  Then I will take a risk.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 6, 2008)

here   be careful    http://rapidshare.com/files/48614268/AMI_tool_8_RC1.rar


----------



## suraswami (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey do I need to create a login?  Is it a safe site?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:shadedshu hit the link go to the 'free' follow the info   as safe as your mother's womb


----------



## suraswami (Mar 7, 2008)

When I hit the link I get a broken file downloaded.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 7, 2008)

work for me just now


----------



## suraswami (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey can you send the file as attachment?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Try the link from this page    http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110193


----------



## Frogger (Mar 7, 2008)

to big to up it here pm me your mail account will send there


----------



## suraswami (Mar 7, 2008)

Did the same thing.  downloaded the broken 4KB file.  Sent PM.


----------

